
Ask HN: Is it worth converting a large JavaScript codebase to TypeScript? - truebosko
As stated. We have a medium-large codebase in Javascript, using webpack to transpile `es2015` code to Javascript, as is standard.<p>TypeScript may be deemed &quot;yet another shiny thing&quot; by some, but the benefits of a typed superset of Javascript feel quite enticing<p>Any experiences or thoughts to share?
======
thebrain
Would the same people that originally wrote the code be doing the conversion?
Is it code that was written in a few months or over the course of five or more
years? Is the functionally the code provide well documented or is the code
itself the documentation? Is there automated testing that can help ensure
things still work properly?

I'm sure you see where I'm going with this. :)

------
acemarke
I'd say absolutely yes, it is.

I wrote up my experiences learning TypeScript here:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/11/blogged-answers-
le...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/11/blogged-answers-learning-and-
using-typescript/)

~~~
truebosko
Thanks for sharing this!

